# hitting a up ledge with a bungee sling shot



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I gotta say i was expecting something incredibly stupid when i read the title, but that was awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

haha thanks man


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

That is pretty sick, opens up plenty of possibilities


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

haha arsenic i thought the same thing but thats actually really cool 
is that bungee thing made for snowboarding or not cuz thats a really good idea


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

good thinkin, that was cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it was first made for Skim Boarding but right now they sell it for skateboard (longboard I guess) skim board and snowboard


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

would probably be a great idea for street rails and stuff, instead of having to get your buddies to launch you


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

thats good idea man


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

where did u buy it?


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

that was pretty clever, off topic question what kind of camera is your friend filming with, my little "crew" just picked up a cannon vx1000 if you know anything about cameras. The video looked like a solid quality compared to other things ive seen


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

that thing looks pretty sick,
completely offtopic but that thing reminded me of this massive waterballoon slingshot we had when i was a kid, that thing just absolutely ripped balloons at people, like people got welts from getting hit by it, good times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

snowboard-kid said:


> my friend Max Hénault just bought this a banshee bungee skim (sling shot) awsome thing we hit a up ledge (prety much a wall) and the bungee was enough too pull us on the top of that thing (well not the verry top end but still) I imagin that in better snow condition we can go higher (it was raining all the evening
> BFamus TV | SnowBoard Sling Shot


Man, Max Henault is so good. it's ridiculous. His ender in Frosted Flakes is still the craziest rail I've ever seen hit.

Max Henault's Frosted Flakes part.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

where did you buy it


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ebay man or Banshee Bungee - Home - Skimboarding and Riverboarding


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

up up up up


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

sory about that my camera us a panasonic HDC-SD5


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

not bad at all..

looks like fun:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

